# Any turkey hunters from North Carolina here?



## growlernc (Feb 14, 2005)

Where are you finding the birds? I've about wore out the Uwharrie area scouting without seeing one track, scat, feather or obvious sign of feeding. Not raised a single gooble either. I did however push a solitary tom off his roost. Some have said it's still too early but for the last two years I have seen hens with chicks BEFORE the season ended. Those hens had to be mating before the season opened indicating that I should be seeing or hearing something.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Some of my friends have already seen hens with poults last week


----------



## growlernc (Feb 14, 2005)

You're a bit south of me, your birds are probably ahead of ours but I wouldn't have thought by that much. I hope it's not a repeat of last year here. I had a couple guys say they have seen large field gatherings of up to 100 turkeys in the mornings so maybe they haven't broken-up into harems yet. Once this rain stops I'll go out first morning I have free and nose around some more.


----------

